# What is the best oil for a Jetta MKV 46,000 miles



## arnmiranda (Nov 13, 2007)

What kind of oil should I use for my MKV Jetta. It has 46,000 miles.


----------



## Craz1000 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: What is the best oil for a Jetta MKV 46,000 miles (arnmiranda)*

elf excellium did. or whatever its called now


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: What is the best oil for a Jetta MKV 46,000 miles (arnmiranda)*

Mobil 1............or any other approved oil.
Why does everyone have such a hard time picking an oil? It's just oil people!


----------



## BriGreentea (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: What is the best oil for a Jetta MKV 46,000 miles (gehr)*

well if that was the case I'd just use 10W in my Jetta if oil was just oil
Also, I've had 2 oil changes with regular 5W-30, perhaps there is some point I should use synthetic and spend that money.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: What is the best oil for a Jetta MKV 46,000 miles (BriGreentea)*

Well if your 10W was approved then I guess you could!







but since it isn't


----------



## nltomba (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: What is the best oil for a Jetta MKV 46,000 miles (gehr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gehr* »_Mobil 1............or any other approved oil.
Why does everyone have such a hard time picking an oil? It's just oil people!
















you must get yours out of the oil barrel at jiffy lube then?


----------

